# Pulling Back the Publishing Veil: Editors and Their Roles



## MichaelSullivan (Feb 17, 2013)

This week's article at Amazing Stories: Pulling Back the Publishing Veil: Editors and Their Roles

In it I discuss the various roles:


Acquisition Editor
Structural Editor (sometimes referred to as content editor)
Copy Editor
Line Editor
Proof Reader

And also give an overview of the process.

Enjoy!


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice article Michael. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Graylorne (Feb 18, 2013)

I found it very recognizable. Being in the middle of an editorial wrestling-match over my 3rd Revenaunt-book, I had to scream a little and throw some plates across the room, but yes, you described it exactly.


----------

